# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Volledig bloedonderzoek

## marjanne

hallo,
in december vorig jaar heb ik een volledig bloedonderzoek gehad, dat ging toen om hyperventilatie, heb alle hart onderzoeken gehad. en daarbij dus ook een bloedonderzoek.
maar mijn vraag is. word er dan ook op alles gezocht? zoals aids?
of andere soa's. want ik lees dus nu alles over soa's waar je niks van merkt. dus word wel een beetje bang.
hoop wat van jullie te horen.
gr marjanne

----------


## kaatjebugel

nee bij zo'n bloedonderzoek wordt je niet getest op SOA. Als je hier bang voor bent zal je toch bij je huisarts een onderzoek hiervoor moeten vragen.

----------

